# My Kitchen Remodel Started Oct 2013



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

Just joined the Forum so I wanted to post a few pictures of my Kitchen remodel I have been working on at my house over the past year. 
I have had a lot of guidance and help from my friends/family but have had so much fun and learned a bunch also!

Sorry if the pictures are poor quality as I have been pulling them from my smart phone.

I bought the house last year around July and it is my first home. It was built in 1966 has three bedrooms and 2-1/2 baths.


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

The Original View Looking into the Kitchen from the Living Room


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

Plywood Cabinets that were original to the House. I think they were Birch?
I really felt guilty tearing these out as they were really kept nice!


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

View Looking from the Kitchen into the Living Room


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Demo Time!*

Starting to remove the wall to achieve the "open" concept everyone is so crazy about


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

Electrician friend helped safely secure/remove the power then we removed the studs


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

Much more Electric to deal with!

After talking with some of my co-workers and mulling the extent of the project over, I decided to remove the wall completely and vault the ceiling to match the Ceiling in the Living room.


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Drywall Complete*

Finshed Electric then paid a family friend to come hang and mud the drywall.
SOOOOO worth it!

I also removed the carpet in the living room to expose the 2-1/4 oak floors


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Paint!*

Started to Paint After Drywall was Complete. This project includes the Kitchen, Living room, and the hallway as they are kind of one room now.


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Kitchen Design Time*

About this time I started to look at designing the Kitchen.

I little back ground on me:

I work for a small commercial cabinetry outfit here in Akron, Ohio. I was hired on as the only sales rep but got the opportunity to also do some project management, and learn the trade from my coworkers. 

With the help of our production supervisor we set the company up with Cabinet Vision which has been an awesome sales tool for me and production tool for the staff.

Stayed late a few nights and started playing around with the Kitchen design using stile and rail construction rather than 32mm slab that we use for our commercial work.

Here is the PRELIMIARY plans to give you an idea. A few things were changed like fillers, and cabinet dimensions etc etc...


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

Here are some of the 3D Renderings.

I really wanted to use Oak with a Dark Stain.


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Kitchen Floor*

My Aunt the "Designer really wanted the Oak floors to continue into the Kitchen.

We cut back some of the planks at the old threshold transition then ran the new floor and worked to weave into the old. 

Pain in the butt.....


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

My Old Man helped me sand/re-finish both the existing floors in the living room and the new floor in the kitchen.

Used Minwax Weathered Oak with a oil based poly for the finish


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Vacation*

Took my Vacation and took a week off work to work at my buddies Residential Shop where we made my face frames, Doors, Drawers and Crown.

Wish I would have taken more pictures through the whole process.

I went with 3" Stile and Rails with a Flat Panel door. I put a chamfer on the inside of the Rails also. 

Upper Cabinets are a little larger at 38" with the tall ceilings


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Cabinets Back from Finish Shop Ready for Install*

Got the Face Frames, Doors, and Crown back from the Finish Shop. 
Had the Oak stained with OCS stain 228 Rich Tobacco

The interiors of the cabinet are prefinished maple plywood. 
I did all the assembly at our shop over a couple weekends.


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Corian Top*

We have a Laminate and Solid Surface Counter Top shop in house so I had our fabricators make my top from Corian Whisper

Instead of a round over on the edges I did a really small chamfer on the edge to match the them from the doors

Just a standard under mount sink and faucet from Menards but really happy with them!


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Tile Back Splash and Crown Moulding*

I did the tile backsplash with Tile from Lowes but cannot take credit for the crown. Had one of guys from work come help me with the crown.
The Crown has a really standard Shaker Profile


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow... very ambitious, and turned out wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

That is sweet, I love it!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Mgboyd25 said:


> Starting to remove the wall to achieve the "open" concept everyone is so crazy about


I do not mind the open "look" as long as the closed sound is kept. I do not like to hear everything that is going on in the kitchen: the long telephone calls and loud TV.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is looking great. Is it not a great feeling to be able to that type of work yourself?

George


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> I do not mind the open "look" as long as the closed sound is kept. I do not like to hear everything that is going on in the kitchen: the long telephone calls and loud TV.
> 
> George


Its a great idea when entertaining but not when you are in need of a little privacy in your household lol

Just wait! There just might be a day when everyone changes their mind and starts putting up walls again.


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

Made up a Jig for my Door Pullsand started installing. I bought my pulls from Menards also. 
I should have the Glass inserts back from the glass shop later this week also so that should be exciting!


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Glass Inserts are in!*

Got the Glass Inserts back from the Glass Company yesterday. They did a very clean job with the silicone on the back side of the panel which made me happy!

If anyone is in the Akron/Cleveland area and needs some quality art glass work check out Crystal Illusions. Be worth your time just to check out the crazy stuff in their show room!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it all, a real nice project for sure!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Where were you when I was working on my kitchen? That build looks real nice!!


----------



## Mgboyd25 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks guys!
Actually going to start putting up casing this week so it is getting close.
I may actually have to buy furniture soon lol.

Hung a new door to the garage this weekend.
My glass guy is making a new insert to match the glass that is in the cabinet doors


----------

